# screws stuck



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

First step is to try a bigger screwdriver -- go one size up from what you've been using.

Second step is to put a flat piece of rubber band on top of the screw, poke into with the screwdriver, and try to unscrew (this increases grip).

Third step is to take the board back to the shop. Or, you could buy one of those tools that drills into a stripped screw so it can be extracted.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If it was put in with a drill, easiest way to to take it out with a drill. Use the biggest size philips bit possible, put the drill gun on reverse, and put A LOT of pressure on the screw. If you don't put enough pressure, it won't grab the screw threads and will just strip it even more.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Take it back to the shop. They shouldn't be using drills to get bolts in. It's far to easy to dimple your base with a drill and too easy to cross threads. It's possible that's what's going on. In which case they better warranty your board for you cause it's toast.

If none of the tricks work then you're probably cross threaded. Only thing about using these tricks: the worse you make it look on top, like if you strip the heads more, the easier it is for the shop to blame something wrong on you if there is anything wrong. I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> If it was put in with a drill, easiest way to to take it out with a drill. Use the biggest size philips bit possible, put the drill gun on reverse, and put A LOT of pressure on the screw. *If you don't put enough pressure, it won't grab the screw threads and will just strip it even more.*


Exactly why I would recommend not using a drill at this point. If the screws are already stripping, it will probably make it worse. Easiest way, take it to the shop. It sounds like you werent using the right size screw driver though.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

I had forum factions and didn't realize it had pozidriv screws, I used a regular philips head screwdriver and it would tend to slip. After realizing that I got some pozidriv screw bits and had no more issues. 

On getting that screw out best way is to use an extractor bit.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You're stripping them because you should've been using a #3 screwdriver bit.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

not sure but could you spray some WD-40 or penetrating oil between the base plate and the board to help loosen up any corrosion, or stuck threads???

Again not sure but on cars we tap the end of the screw driver with a hammer while turning the screw, creating a make-shift impact wrench, impact screw driver in this case. Worth a try.


----------

